# Ideal homes exhibition



## TheJock (Jun 23, 2016)

I visited the Canon stand and found this patent of a floor plan for the regular Canonian ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 23, 2016)

Can't the kitchen and bath be combined? They have much in common and you won't be using both at the same time.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 23, 2016)

Good concept. Except for one point...

I (as a German) can't and don't believe that the German "Telekom" or one of its local branches would be the preferred IT provider for a Canonian. 

But it's all about taste. 

And please don't forget the WAF (= Wife Acceptance Factor). 
To me this looks like a ideal home of a single or separated Canonian


----------



## lion rock (Jun 23, 2016)

Need large plate glass windows for natural light photography!
-r


----------



## zim (Jun 23, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Need large plate glass windows for natural light photography!
> -r



Maybe a plan for the more security conscious


----------

